# Compax Westfield Sports Traveler/Paratooper?



## Sabocreations (Nov 25, 2009)

Todays Find!! Compax Westfield Sports Traveler/Paratrooper:


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2505/4134250604_7decc57b9e_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2500/4133494917_b90ce0c407_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2675/4134259318_51f58a9874_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2752/4133502377_9f0e250626_b.jpg


Has Blackout hubs!!
Any info on these would be awesome!!
Thanks~


----------



## Bozman (Nov 30, 2009)

What you have here is a Compax Traveler (thinner tires and lighter fenders) It looks like a either late war production or early post war. The Compax Paratrooper model had the Classic Ballon Tire set up and had a stronger, thicker frame. 

This model of bicycle was only produced from 1940-1948. Turn the bike over and look at the bottom of the crank and it will have an alpha numeric stamp under the main crank. 

If you have the number these are the years of production:

1940.……E5000 - E168879
1941.……F5000 - F213132 and G5000 - G17433
1942.……G17434 - G112858    (MG serial numbers = military bicycles)
1943.……G112859 - G195135   (MG serial numbers = military bicycles)
1944.……G195136 - G200000   (MG serial numbers = military bicycles)
1945.……J5000 - J114781
1946.……K5000 - K256116
1947.……L5001 - L313474
1948.……M - 5001 - M345445

Also what type of rear hub do you have? If you have a Morrow hub there are serial numbers that you can decode to find out what year it was built.

I'm assembling data on the various years of production for these models and would be interested to know when your bike was built.

I will be restoring a 1946 Compax traveler for my wife in the Spring of 2010.


Here are the pics of my Restored Compax Paratrooper (Westfield Compax Traveler). 






*BEFORE*





*AFTER*

Rear fender was torn and ripped at the bottom and the rivets were torn. So I replaced it with a NOS original rear military fender and built the front fender from the rear fender.


----------



## Sabocreations (Dec 7, 2009)

Bozman said:


> What you have here is a Compax Traveler (thinner tires and lighter fenders) It looks like a either late war production or early post war. The Compax Paratrooper model had the Classic Ballon Tire set up and had a stronger, thicker frame.
> 
> This model of bicycle was only produced from 1940-1948. Turn the bike over and look at the bottom of the crank and it will have an alpha numeric stamp under the main crank.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info!!


----------

